# Why is my cat less affectionate all of the sudden?



## yellowsubgirly3 (Jun 11, 2010)

When I first got my cat she was scared. Then as soon as the second night she would sit on my lap, lay with me in bed, and so on. I had to get her her own bed - which she has even been trained to use and when I point into the bedroom she goes strait to her bed (unless she goes to the window)

She has been such a great cat until recently...
Now she want let you even PET her. (She will lay next to you... but when you pet her she scampers away) She almost has these crazy spells where she runs around like something is chasing her that only she sees. Granted that is fine but she BIT me for the first time and charged at my feet. Then she scratches EVERYTHING she never used to and she rubs herself all over EVERYTHING. (This is unusual) She also hides in the closet a lot lately. (She used to be waiting for me by the door everyday I got home)

I have only had her for 3 weeks and now she is NUTS (I adopted her - she is 5). Do you think she will get over this phase? I loved it when my kitty sat with me while I watched TV! She kept my lap warm


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

I'd be worried if she's hiding in the closet. Between that and the the sudden change in behavior, it might be a good idea to get her checked by a vet.


----------



## yellowsubgirly3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Darkcat said:


> I'd be worried if she's hiding in the closet. Between that and the the sudden change in behavior, it might be a good idea to get her checked by a vet.


Should I take her in soon or should I wait a little bit? It has only been happening for a few days. But I am not exactly sure about that either - I work a full time job all day and so does the other owner.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Is she eating/peeing/pooping normally? Have there been any changes in the house that might cause her to get upset? 

You could always call a vet and explain what's going on, and see whether they feel she needs to be seen right away.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome!
Is she spayed? If not, I'd probably do that, first. If she is, then I think it sounds like she is a playful and active cat who has some pent-up energy to expend. Play with her when she gets all riled up, drag strings, throw toys in the air and just get all woo-woo with her when she goes all crazy. 

Her aversion to touch could be she just feels she can't sit still with all that energy bottled inside of her, and her biting is her trying to tell you 'stop'. Usually cats will warn us before they bite/swipe, but we have to watch them closely to 'read' them and understand what they are telling us with their body-language. 
Does she ripple her fur after you touch her? 
Does she lean away?
Does she stop to stare at your hand? 
Twitch her ears back? 
Flip or thrash her tail? 
If you answered yes to any of these, do a google search for "feline hyperesthesia". Also, something you can do is help 're-condition' her to being handled. Pet her, but *always* stop before she is ready for you to stop. Always offer your hand to her first, asking permission to touch her, before you just reach out and pet her. If she sniffs and/or turns her head to offer her shoulder or body for petting, that is her saying 'yes, you may pet me now'. If she leans away or leaves, she is saying 'sorry, not right now'. It is up to US to understand what our cats are trying to tell us.
Anyhow, best of luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## yellowsubgirly3 (Jun 11, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Welcome!
> Is she spayed? If not, I'd probably do that, first. If she is, then I think it sounds like she is a playful and active cat who has some pent-up energy to expend. Play with her when she gets all riled up, drag strings, throw toys in the air and just get all woo-woo with her when she goes all crazy.
> 
> Her aversion to touch could be she just feels she can't sit still with all that energy bottled inside of her, and her biting is her trying to tell you 'stop'. Usually cats will warn us before they bite/swipe, but we have to watch them closely to 'read' them and understand what they are telling us with their body-language.
> ...


Thank you so much... I have read about it and I think that is what my cat has. What really worries me is becuase her back does indeed ripple - ever since I got her and to see that this disorder is also called "rolling back syndrom" i think I hit it right on the dot. But now I am sad. Will my kitty get better?? :?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I don't think very much is known or set in stone ... so maybe, but also, maybe not. I know, that wasn't very helpful. One of our cats had that, Marmalade. However, his wasn't severe enough for the vet to want to do any medical treatments. She just cautioned me to watch for his 'episodes' and try to either soothe him or just leave him alone and not touch him, depending on what he wanted at that time. It didn't happen ALL the time, just every once-in-a-while, so maybe your kitty won't have a severe case of it either. 
I'll cross fingers, toes-es, whiskers and noses for you and your kitty.
h =^..^=


----------

